# Training Tips



## kicksindabank (Nov 4, 2007)

I think this has been posted before, but we have had some new members here... I am looking at starting a training regiment to enhance my skills. I was wondering if anyone has a training workout, tips, or any ideas.

Holla back!


----------



## Skip Cooper (Nov 4, 2007)

I like conditioning exercises with bodyweight as the training load. Take a look at Combat Conditioning by Matt Furey.

I also work my drills from class, sort of like shadow boxing.


----------

